# Making Blanks



## buckethat (May 10, 2008)

I have alot of left over cut-offs from when i cut my blanks to length i was wondering if anyone has any tip on making your own blanks out of these cut-offs. Also i would love to make some other blanks different patternes and stuff and would love some pointers.
Thanks
Sam


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 10, 2008)

Jest glue em all together,rip it to size on the saw,and turn it.


----------

